# Chrome OS



## hjpotter92 (Jan 3, 2010)

Has any one tried the Google OS. I have seen some of the pics. Is it worth trying? Reviews please.


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2010)

Hype hype hype...

It's basically good for Netbooks and currently you can only use in Virtual Machines, afaik.


----------



## xitij2000 (Jan 4, 2010)

Chrome OS is essentially just the Chrome browser, nothing much else to see. It can only do what all can be done in a browser + some support for printers, digicams webbcams etc.

You can install it on a pendrive and check it out... the only advantage I've seen till now is that it takes under 15 seconds to boot. So if you have a Chrome OS pendrive handy, you can get up and running into a browser checking your mail etc in under 30seconds. Very useful if you can't be bothered to wait the 4 - 5 minutes it'll take just to get your Windows system running and open a browser.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 5, 2010)

Doesn't Chrome OS uses Ubuntu as its base?


----------



## xitij2000 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah it does, heavily modified though...


----------



## Mrs.Bloomberg (Jan 11, 2010)

I just shifted from Windows to Mac OS X. I had a great time using Chrome on Windows but it seems like Safari still works well on Mac OS X. What do you guys think?


----------



## bashphoenux (Jan 15, 2010)

chrome OS is only useful when it comes to having very high internet speeds otherwise its useless !!


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jan 17, 2010)

Means, it is just for on-line business purpose


----------



## xitij2000 (Jan 22, 2010)

I've written an article on Chrome OS, and what it means:
*www.thinkdigit.com/Features/Google-on-Chrome-OS-Its-NOT-a_3926.html

Also, do read the link article on Ars, it has some more info, and basically gives you a good idea about what's going on in Google's head..


----------



## tech.2011 (May 29, 2010)

For those of you wondering what this will mean for Android, Google assures that this is a completely separate project. The Chrome Operating System is created for people who spend most of their time online and is designed to power computers of all shapes and sizes, from netbooks to desktops. Google does concede that there are areas of the two that overlap but goes on to say that choice will drive innovation for the benefit of everyone.


----------



## pranav.seth (May 29, 2010)

i wanted to know that is there a easy way to get it to use it????


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 29, 2010)

you can find Virtual box image and can run that in Virtual box. Google it for download links. or you can easily get VMware images of Chrome but Chrome is in development stage yet so an installable version is not available afaik


----------



## pranav.seth (May 30, 2010)

no other way?? if i install virtual box or any other software it will slow up my pc as it is very old and slow


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 30, 2010)

Till Google releases a stable release or a RC version, you have to go virtual to test Chrome OS afaik. Its a cloud based OS, why are you dying to test it?
BTW, Virtual box needs a fairly good config pc. It works at your wish and what you allocate resources, it uses them to run virtual appliances. IMO 2.0 ghz and 1 gb ram is recommended to run guest os properly in Vbox as you have to allocate fairly good resources to the guest os as well.


----------



## xitij2000 (May 31, 2010)

I'd say 1GB ram is not enough, since you need to allocate at least 512MB for any virtual OS you run. Better to have at least 2GB.

Anyway, Chrome OS ran very slow on VMware Player last I checked. I haven't tried any recent builds, but I doubt this would have changed.

You also have the option to put this on a pendrive, and directly boot to it. 

However as celldweller1591 said, there is nothing much to see. It is just the Chrome browser but with a few additions to add OS features. If you were thinking it would be a replacement OS, it won't be. It's understandable though to want to try out something new, so if you MUST, try it on a pendrive.

Google had said on release that they will never actually have the OS available to download, but that it will only come bundled with Chrome OS netbooks. While this may change, don't wait for an official build. There are 3rd party builds available already, such as those from hexxeh, and are usually just 200MB to 600MB in size.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 31, 2010)

to run virtual machines, More is better always ! I use 3gb ram but i have worked with 1 gb ram as well on Vbox and its just fine when you are on XP


----------



## xitij2000 (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, computers are tricky little *****es!

I used to run some old version of VMware and Bochs on my old Win98 system with 192MB ram! Then with my system after that with 1GB RAM.

Now I have 4GB it it still doesn't seem enough! I guess I should start saving for 8GB.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 31, 2010)

Well, if we talk about system resources, they are never enough . Requirements increase with an upgrade in system config. This is a never ending Hunger of power and speed !


----------

